# Life is like



## cda (Oct 25, 2017)

*"Golf is the closest game to the game we call life. You get bad breaks from good shots; you get good breaks from bad shots - but you have to play the ball where it lies."*

*Bobby Jones*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2017)

*My life!*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2017)

I’m going to give you a little advice. There’s a force in the universe that makes things happen. And all you have to do is get in touch with it, stop thinking, let things happen, and _be the ball_.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Cinderella story. 
Outta nowhere. 
A former greenskeeper, now, about to become the Masters champion. 
It looks like a mirac… It’s in the hole! It’s in the hole! It’s in the hole!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 25, 2017)

WARNING!!! STRONG LANGUAGE!!!!! (sorry if this is inappropriate, I will take it down, but it is hilarious!)


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2017)

Life is like 
       An Indpection,,


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't forget that golf, as a type of recreation, was invented by the same people who invented bagpipes as a type of music.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2017)

Life is like an

Inspection:::


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 31, 2017)

cda, 
"Don't forget to put a cover sheet on your TPS reports, did you get that memo?"


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> cda,
> "Don't forget to put a cover sheet on your TPS reports, did you get that memo?"




I forgot it this time


----------



## Mech (Nov 1, 2017)

Be the ball.  Na, na, na, na, na, na, na.  Na, na, na, na, na, na, na.


----------



## watai0102 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------

